# favorite personality type



## mattyboo1 (Jul 29, 2014)

what is your favorite personality type?
I think I like the peppy villagers a lot.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Jul 29, 2014)

I think snooty villagers are my favorite.  I don't know why, they just always make me laugh.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 29, 2014)

PandaBerryInSpace said:


> I think snooty villagers are my favorite.  I don't know why, they just always make me laugh.



I like some of the snooties. especially portia.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 29, 2014)

I voted for all of them but smug
I dont really like smug villagers


----------



## Bcat (Jul 29, 2014)

Smugs, Peppies, and lazies all have special places in my heart.


----------



## MaeCie (Jul 29, 2014)

Crankies definitly!! Lazy and snooty too


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 29, 2014)

Lazy, Cranky, and Normal.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 29, 2014)

Jock (which I forgot to vote for :c), snooty, and lazy


----------



## MayorSaki (Jul 30, 2014)

Uchis, they're so funny and cute. I actually like all of the female personalities a lot though.


----------



## MayorErin (Jul 30, 2014)

uchi, snooty, cranky, smug. lazy also makes me laugh.


----------



## Mango (Jul 30, 2014)

sMUG, CRANKY, LAZY, AND UCHI


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 30, 2014)

uchi, because fuchsia. by.e


----------



## Ebony Claws (Jul 30, 2014)

Uchi is the best :> 
In game before New Leaf, I would say Cranky.


----------



## Laurina (Jul 30, 2014)

Cranky villagers have always been my favorite since my first Animal Crossing game and every one after. Now that I've been playing New Leaf I really enjoy the Smug personalities, but I'm staying true to the Crankies.


----------



## samsquared (Jul 30, 2014)

Jocks, crankies, uchiuchi, and kizu


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Lazies and crankies are my favourites, all thanks to Punchy and Kabuki. xD


----------



## Misuzurin (Jul 30, 2014)

Really I enjoy them all. I would say Smug if it weren't for the creepy letters, so I'll have to go with either Normal or Snooty for my vote.


----------



## Locket (Jul 30, 2014)

Smug. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Misuzurin said:


> Really I enjoy them all. I would say Smug if it weren't for the creepy letters, so I'll have to go with either Normal or Snooty for my vote.



Creepy? I got this from Phil:

  It's depressing, Summer...
 The day we say good-bye
has arrived...Memories of
 you keep flashing before my
 eyes. I don't think I'll forget
you for a long, long tome.
Farewell!
     Sniffling tears, Phil.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 31, 2014)

It kinda depends on the game for me cause I liked crankies better in the GameCube version. Smugs and lazies are my favorite though.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 31, 2014)

I like the uchi and peppy villagers the best. The normals are kind of boring to me, because they're really repetitive of what other personalities say. Uchis have the 'big sister' personality, which I think it pretty awesome, and peppy villagers are just so cute and quirky which is why they're my favorites.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Definitely smug!


----------



## WhitneyLover (Aug 13, 2014)

I love the Smug, Normal, and most of all... Cranky!  Chief is my favorite male villager! I love cranky villagers!


----------



## 00176 (Aug 13, 2014)

I like nearly all of the villager personalities. Jock is my top favorite though, I like how excited and competitive they are about sports and exercise


----------



## Togekiss (Aug 13, 2014)

Uchi, normal, and cranky personalities are my favorites. The only one I dislike is jock. I don't like hearing villagers talk about their muscles 24/7.


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 13, 2014)

I voted cranky, but lazy is a very close second. My town is mostly those two personalities and I never get tired of them.


----------



## Beachland (Aug 13, 2014)

Togekiss said:


> Uchi, normal, and cranky personalities are my favorites. The only one I dislike is jock. I don't like hearing villagers talk about their muscles 24/7.



Same, I can't stand the jock personality.

My favorite is probably snooty or lazy


----------



## Danielle (Aug 14, 2014)

I always lean towards peppy/normal villagers.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 14, 2014)

peppies and crankies are the best

I hope crankies don't get left out again for the next game

smug and lazy are runner ups

everything else I'm abotu neutral on


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 14, 2014)

My favorites are jocks and lazys.


----------



## courtcat92 (Aug 14, 2014)

I think I like the cranky the most because its super cute when a cranky dances xD


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 14, 2014)

uchi and lazy easily~


----------



## encinapowah (Aug 14, 2014)

normal :3 They're so cute!


----------



## Vanya (Aug 14, 2014)

Normal, Lazy, Cranky, and Peppy...Smug because of Marshal and Lionel (They're so sweet! ; v ; I forgot to vote for them though. Oops.)


----------



## punkinpie (Aug 15, 2014)

Smug and snooty!

(Go Marshal!)

(And Diana!)


----------



## plaguedspirit (Aug 17, 2014)

Smugs and crankies are the most amazing.  So adorable.  And I love the things they say! <3


----------



## animalcrosser1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Peppy and smug


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 20, 2014)

Normal <3
Yay for Fauna :3


----------



## Malta_Crossing (Aug 20, 2014)

Snooty and Peppy. Honestly the only one I don't really care for is jock


----------



## Ddorothy (Aug 20, 2014)

Lazy villagers are so cute! Especially Beau


----------



## Lavulin98 (Aug 20, 2014)

I love peppy and snooty!


----------



## ririchan.01 (Aug 20, 2014)

snooty peppy and cranky!!!


----------



## mishka (Aug 20, 2014)

crankies and lazies and smugs <3


----------



## cb987654 (Aug 20, 2014)

Normal, lazy, and jock. Its pretty ironic that I like jocks because I'm the opposite of sporty haha, they're just so cute!


----------



## Debra (Aug 22, 2014)

Cranky is my fav, because it makes me feel a lil special when they act nice to me instead of being cranky. I like jocks a lot too. They are easy to build friendship with.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 23, 2014)

peppies are so funny ^^ and normals are charming and sweet/kind


----------



## stumph (Aug 25, 2014)

uchi master race


----------



## N64dude (Aug 25, 2014)

I really like the peppy villagers they are so cute and happy :3


----------



## Mekan1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Personally Lazy and Normal are Cute and Funny


----------



## Feloreena (Aug 25, 2014)

Cranky, Smug, and Uchi are my favourites.


----------



## Coach (Aug 25, 2014)

Jock villagers are my favorite!


----------



## LindseyKate04 (Aug 25, 2014)

I love smugs. They remind me of myself haha. And peppy villagers are always adorable.


----------



## OmgACNL (Aug 25, 2014)

Lazy!


----------



## MistyIce (Aug 25, 2014)

Cranky and snooty. But Cranky a little more.


----------



## dragonair (Aug 25, 2014)

I find so so many of the normal villagers to be the cutest, but I also love lazy villagers~


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

snooty & cranky


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 25, 2014)

ALL OF THEM! especially  lazy jock peppy and uchi..


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 3, 2014)

Uchi. I hate about half of them but the other half are about 70% of my favorite villager population.

Cherry, Shari, Mira, Deirdre, Pashmina, Tammy, Phoebe


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 3, 2014)

Some people thing the normal ones are a little bland, but I love them best. A lot of my favorite villagers have been normal.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 3, 2014)

Well I pretty much find all of the personalities like-able. As far as favorites, Normal for female villagers, and Cranky for male villagers, with lazy at a close second. I don't really care for the Uchi villagers, I don't like virtually any of the designs unfortunately. Hopefully by the next game there will be some more appealing Uchis.


----------



## Hipster (Sep 3, 2014)

peppy or smug!


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 3, 2014)

I love crankies, snooties, smugs and normals. However I think a town needs various different personalities to not be monotonous so I wouldn't have a town just made of those 4 personalities. Too bad most of the uchi villagers are so uncute to me... :c


----------



## Lurrdoc (Sep 3, 2014)

jock and peppy make me happy. so i'm gonna' have to go with those.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 4, 2014)

I love smug and Uchii villagers


----------



## lem (Sep 4, 2014)

Must have cranky or lazy villagers.

They are relatively easy for me to associate with. I don't know what that says about me.


----------



## Alexia101 (Sep 4, 2014)

Uchi is my fave. They're so tomboyish and down to earth. But if I could I would have put jock too because my fav, Tank is a jock <3


----------



## Frjck (Sep 6, 2014)

I love Normals, Lazies, Smugs, and Peppies! So adorable!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 6, 2014)

Mine are the smugs. There's something so charming about their suave, flirtatious way of speaking that I can't help but love them to pieces. Of course, I'd draw it alongside the lazy villagers. I've always liked na?ve characters in fiction, and the childishness of the lazies never fails to get an affectionate chuckle out of me. I've even been questioning whether I like them or smugs more.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 6, 2014)

Lazy is my favorite, but peppy comes in at a close second.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 6, 2014)

I really love them all, except normal and cranky.

But I picked peppy, because it's the opposite of me IRL, and it's something I wish I could change about myself a bit. I get really cheered up when I talk to Carmen, and I wish I could do what she does for me, for other people. Instead, I think I sometimes bring people down a bit when I talk about sad things...like alllll the time. :c (There I did it again!)


----------



## Ray-ACP (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't know why I have a strange liking to cranky villagers. Say alot about the person lol


----------

